# Can't Install Monitor driver!



## Alcorr (Jul 20, 2005)

OK I got a new graphics card for my comp but I can't install the driver for it (6600 GT) until I install my monitor driver. 

The problem is that I have an old monitor (1998) and there doesn't seem to be a way to install the .inf file the way that the instructions on the diskette tell me to. I even downloaded a driver from monitor-drivers.com and they give me the same instructions. Heres what im supposed to do (which I can't):

1. Insert Floppy into a:/. (The downloaded driver skips this step)
2. Pull up display icon on control panel. 
3. Click on settings.
4. Click advance setting button.
5. Select monitor.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Up to this point everything goes fine but since im using XP and not 95, 98 or 2000, I don't have the same options that the diskette/downloaded driver says I do.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Click change. (There is no change button on xp)
7. Follow instructions on screen. (Can't do because step 6 doesn't work.....)

I got a new case, PSU, motherboard and video card just so I could play bf2. And now I can't play it because there doesn't seem to be a way to install the driver for my monitor to get the driver for my graphics card to work....

All replys are appreciated thank you! :smile:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You need to go to the system control panel, hardware tab, device manager button. Now click the + next to monitor. Double click on your monitor. No click on the driver tab. You will see a button that says update driver. I think from here your instructions should make sense. You will point it to your drivers and they should load.


----------



## Alcorr (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats the problem you see. No monitor shows up in device manager. There isn't a + icon that I can click on to view my monitor.

What I have just done today is get a new monitor and put the cd in and try to install the driver for it. Well just my luck, the monitor driver won't install because my video card driver won't install and my video card driver won't install because my monitor driver won't install!

So what I did next was put my old 9200 back in and install the driver for it and then install my monitor driver. My monitor then showed up in device manager. It WAS installed. :sayyes: 

So I said great then il just put my 6600 GT back in and now that the monitor driver is installed there won't be any problem installing my video card driver. Well I put the new card in and when I go to device manager and the monitor that I just installed doesn't show up in device manager! :4-dontkno Hence, the video card won't install. 

I swear all I want to do is play bf2 and Ive probably spent literally 50 hours just trying to get the video card driver to install! But it won't because the monitor driver won't install because the video card driver isn't installed!!! Its one big circle! Maybe I should just give up and go get a radeon 9600....  

So my last thought is to possibly reinstall windows because even after the monitor driver is installed when I put the new card in windows decides to forget that the monitor driver is installed. The problem is that I don't have a cd because windows came with my computer....

Any thoughts whatsoever that are completely revolutionary? I promise you I have checked every setting and gone to Nvidia's website, my monitor (samsung) producer's website, random websites that help with video card problems, and everything in between. 

All replies are EXTREMELY appreciated.....


----------



## jasvinder666 (Aug 8, 2005)

*try it*

You may try to install driver for mintor like this. go to control panel. select add new hardware. select add/troubleshoot a device. Select next. then from devices select new device. then from devices option select the company of your monitor. select next. then select have disk. choose your floppy. then select ok & your drivers will get installed.


----------

